Ask HN: What makes one font more “readable” than the other? - alan_wade
======
phillipseamore
A _very_ open ended question.

It really depends on context. Monospaced fonts are more readable for tabular
data. Hard to read fonts are thought to increase memorization of the subject.
Using italics, bold etc. in the right context will also increase readabilty
irrespective of the font. Then you have fonts that are designed for more fluid
reading like Dyslexie which is thought to increase comprehension for people
with dyslexia.

You really need to define what you mean with "readable" \- it it comprehension
or memorization you are referring to or that reading it is fluid (think of a
telepromper for a presenter)?

------
ibash
Whether it’s Wingdings or not.

